# All about Castelldefels



## Behindthesun

Hi all,

We are moving to Castelldefels at the end of the summer for work. Any useful information you have please share.
We are looking for apartment rentals online but its kind of difficult. 
Is anyone in Castelldefels now?
I am looking for letting agencies, long-term apartment rentals. 
Please feel free to share anything you may find important regarding Castelldefels.

Thank you


----------



## gerrit

You chose a very idyllic place to live. The long sandy beach, cosy promenade with colourful houses (a relief compared to high concrete blocks at much of the coast) and the mountains in the background are truly amazing. I wish I could afford living in Casteldefells, but renting a flat there is quite expensive compared to neighbouring villages. 

I don't know if you will live in pueblo or "Casteldefells playa"? Both are seperate districts with each an own train station and there is a difference in pricing for accomodation as well (needless to say the latter, I guess ). If you exit the train at Casteldefells Playa you will literally walk into 2 estate agents in the street seperating train station from beach. On both sides of that street you will find 2 or 3 more estate agents. I'd say your best bet is walk in and see what they got, but be prepared that their English may be quite bad. Even in touristic places, estate agents tend to have few or no English speaking staffmembers around here.

Welcome to Catalunya!


----------



## Irishgirl

*Nice place to live*

I live in the next town Sitges, which is expensive!! Casteldefells from what I have been told has reasonable rents cheaper than where I am and you dont have to pay the toll (€5.40) for the motorway!!
The Casteldefells playa is very quiet in the winter and really busy in the summer so if you are living here all year round it would be advisable to live nearer to the town itself!! 
Best of luck 
Ni


----------



## gerrit

Casteldefells is still expensive though compared to other nearby towns (including some districts of Barcelona city). Sitges I've heard is indeed even more expensive, but still, in Casteld. you'll rarely find a flat below 900 or 1000 euro per month unless you may sign your rental contract in winter when demand is lower. Gava is a cheaper alternative, but the downside of that is that the train only stops in the pueblo (village) which is separated from the seaside area by a long and unlit industrial estate.

Not sure about rental prices for Castedefells village. I only checked Castel.-Playa, and expensive it was! If it wasn't for the prices, I'd have lived there now as it's much more idyllic than any other seaside town in the area (in my opinion)


----------



## BCNGUIRI

Casteldefells is great if you are older and looking for the quieter life, but if you are young you will find your nightlife severely curtailed!! I have a friend there desperate to sell up, as when he split up with his ex he realised that the place is very dull!


----------



## gerrit

I'd love to live there, partially due to the lack of nightlife. I dislike nightlife, so for me being able to walk around at night without irritating discotheque noises and drunk youngsters on the streets doesn't sound bad. Add its incredibly idyllic beaches and bay and Castelldefels would certainly suit me  But the price tag of apartments there is a different story


----------

